
Show HN: Ecola – touch screen tree editor with hierarchical zoom - hcs
https://github.com/hcs64/ecola
======
crawfordcomeaux
I love the zooming & want to use this for category theory diagrams.

~~~
hcs
Thanks! If you can point me to a good structure I'd like to try coding it up
in this system, category theory has mostly gone over my head so I'm not sure
what you're thinking of. If it's large I might finally have to start
optimizing :)

------
based2
Where is the license?

~~~
hcs
If you want to use it now I can slap on whatever license you'd like, it's just
a first test so I haven't thought about the "real thing" yet.

~~~
reitanqild
Not OP but _personally_ I'd prefer MIT or Apache if you want it to be as
useful as possible for as many people as possible.

If you intend to make money from license sales you could go with
APGL/Commercial dual license. (That will most likely make me stay away until I
can justify a commercial license.)

~~~
falcolas
I'd caution the author against MIT style licenses for such an early release of
a text editor; it's easier to loosen restrictions than it is to add them.
Especially for an editor, having a GPL-esque license wouldn't have much
practical impact on its use, aside from making it harder to embed and re-
release it (which could be considered a feature of choosing that license).

The sole exception I can think of is plug-ins, but that would depend on the
implementation.

~~~
nerdponx
What happens if I write a text editor under GPL, then I want to spin off some
backend components under Apache2 or MIT or LGPL?

~~~
falcolas
If it's all your code? Nothing. You own the copyright, therefor you can re-
release the code under any license you want.

The only problem is that existing releases will remain under their original
terms of release. For example, if you create a release with MIT, that release
will remain available under the MIT licensing terms until your copyright of
that code expires.

IANAL and all that, of course.

------
Micoloth
This is good!

I'm currently working on something related and I could really use this.

May I ask how are you computing the shapes of rectangles? Is there some
optimization going on to fit them?

~~~
hcs
Thanks!

There's no real optimization, everything is just done from the bottom up: a
box is large enough to contain its rows, rows are large enough to contain
their "cells" (which are just the boxes the next level down).

There is some padding that is fixed, and some (the "handles" on either side of
a row) that scales down with depth, though at a different rate than the text
which is the main control over box size. Handles disappear entirely first, as
it isn't possible to click on a row directly once it gets too small (instead a
click will zoom in on the node).

While pinch zooming some effort is made to try to keep focus on the same
object, but that's just a matter of keeping the object in the center of the
zoom in roughly the same place on screen.

Happy to answer more questions here or by email (agashlin gmail), and I'd love
to hear about your project.

------
zubairq
It doesn't let me edit text on iphone 6, and Can you show example with large
number of nodes and then I may use it

~~~
hcs
Testing with more nodes is definitely on the horizon, that's the main reason
for the zoom (besides being visually interesting). Can you suggest a good data
set?

You may have to tap on the text box to get the edit to work and engage your
keyboard, the auto focus seems to work only about half the time on Firefox for
Android so I expect it is problematic on various browsers.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
amccloud
What about a Sierpinski triangle?

